# t3 + DNP



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have any of you guys run t3 and DNP together? I have used DNP 2 times so far and have really liked it. And I heard good things about t3.  Do you think I could run them together safely??


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dnp isn't very safe. It's a poison.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

boyd.357 said:


> Dnp isn't very safe. It's a poison.



I'm very aware of that. I have used it safely before. Iv read all about it and talked to numerous people before I ever used it.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes you can run them together actually it's recommended on longer cycles. 

How long you plan on running it ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 18, 2012)

Is this following a major bulk or are you running it with something to preserve muscle mass like SD, metha-drol or anabolics?

Not trying to sound like an ass, but T3 isn't something you want to mess with (even though you SAY you have ran DNP and know "a lot" about it).


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Yes you can run them together actually it's recommended on longer cycles.
> 
> How long you plan on running it ?



3 to 4 weeks at 500 mgs a day. Last time I ran it at 600 mgs a day for 3 weeks and felt fine at the end. Since it lowers your t3 I was gonna run that at 75 mcg a day with it.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it if you're not running AAS with it IMO


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is this following a major bulk or are you running it with something to preserve muscle mass like SD, metha-drol or anabolics?
> 
> Not trying to sound like an ass, but T3 isn't something you want to mess with (even though you SAY you have ran DNP and know "a lot" about it).



No I'm just trying to get my body fat back down to 12% I'm at 16% now.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I wouldn't consider it if you're not running AAS with it IMO



I have 4 bottles of QV test e I just didn't wanna pin that till I got my body fat back down.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> 3 to 4 weeks at 500 mgs a day. Last time I ran it at 600 mgs a day for 3 weeks and felt fine at the end. Since it lowers your t3 I was gonna run that at 75 mcg a day with it.



Damn man i can only run it 10 days max at that dose. Haha 

Yeah it shuts down the conversion from t4 to t3. You won't need it right away , keep track of your temp and when you see your temp slowly lowering back to normal then that means your t3 is starting to shut down. That's when I would then introduce the t3. 50-75mcg would be fine.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Damn man i can only run it 10 days max at that dose. Haha
> 
> Yeah it shuts down the conversion from t4 to t3. You won't need it right away , keep track of your temp and when you see your temp slowly lowering back to normal then that means your t3 is starting to shut down. That's when I would then introduce the t3. 50-75mcg would be fine.



Yeah it was hell  but I cut about 20 pounds. Thanks for the advice bro


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 18, 2012)

malcolm383 said:


> I have 4 bottles of QV test e I just didn't wanna pin that till I got my body fat back down.



You could just run it the first 3-4 weeks of the test e you got. It's gonna take 3-4 weeks to kick in and start seeing big gains so get your BF down then. Will preserve your muscle and then get huge.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> You could just run it the first 3-4 weeks of the test e you got. It's gonna take 3-4 weeks to kick in and start seeing big gains so get your BF down then. Will preserve your muscle and then get huge.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was also considering that.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 18, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is this following a major bulk or are you running it with something to preserve muscle mass like SD, metha-drol or anabolics?
> 
> Not trying to sound like an ass, but T3 isn't something you want to mess with (even though you SAY you have ran DNP and know "a lot" about it).



^ I agree. The Thyroid gland should not be messing around with. Thyroxine (T3) Is hydrophobic when trying to enter the target cell so it uses secondary messengers via G Proteins (cAMP) which later enter the nucleus for mRNA transcription and increase ATP production. It also controls calcitonin which affect your calcium ions and the enzymes activating phosphorylation that set up positive feedback loop rapidly elevates. so it basically wont allow your body to release calcium out of your skeletal tissue cells. And to part that need it. 

I dont even know what DNP is.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 18, 2012)

djlance said:


> Is this following a major bulk or are you running it with something to preserve muscle mass like SD, metha-drol or anabolics?
> 
> Not trying to sound like an ass, but T3 isn't something you want to mess with (even though you SAY you have ran DNP and know "a lot" about it).




there is nothing wrong about running low doses of T3 with aas cycle...
there is also no proof about running T3 and shutting your natural production, it recovers after a period of time...

It is just a myth.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 18, 2012)

Imosted said:


> there is nothing wrong about running low doses of T3 with aas cycle...
> there is also no proof about running T3 and shutting your natural production, it recovers after a period of time...
> 
> It is just a myth.



But Thyroid work in sinc and the Parathyroid releasing T4 (triiodothyronine) located posterior to the thyroid deals with your Iodine.  Ever heard the saying if you ever survive a nuke several miles form ground zero and were exposed to radiation. The first to go is they Thyroid. Has something to do with iodine. 

But maybe a low dose wont affect it too much. I really dont know. Just stating the functions.


----------



## l69lou (Jan 19, 2012)

You use DNP and your worried about a little T3. There is NO reason to use DNP a known POISON to get to 12% bodyfat . Come on Bro you can do that much safer with the traditional methods. Thats the problem with risky stuff sometimes, people say well I did it and I'm fine. Well maybe you didn't just keel over dead but that doesn't mean to keep doing it. The price to be paid comes much later !


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Imosted said:


> there is nothing wrong about running low doses of T3 with aas cycle...
> there is also no proof about running T3 and shutting your natural production, it recovers after a period of time...
> 
> It is just a myth.



Um....I think you quoted the wrong statement boss.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

There is far too much misinformation and scaremongering amongst the  forums in reference to DNP. It's often spread by people who haven't  actually ran the product itself.

Running low dose t3 with a cycle of dnp is completely fine. Studies have shown that T3 down regulation is relevant to dosage taken. generally in the 400-600mg range, this usually occurs around the 1 week period.

Another option instead of the higher dosed cycles, would be to run a lower dose of 200mg a day for a longer run, and there fore not needing the addition of T3 to counteract thyroid shut down.

It always makes me smile when I see guys who run AAS, to get bigger,stronger, in a shorter amount of time tell someone to not run products such as DNP because its the easy way out, or something to that affect

Im currently running my own dnp at 400mg a day for about 3 weeks now. while running 500mg test P, and 300mg tren A, I'm stronger than when I started *obviously* the, but im about 22lbs lighter


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> There is far too much misinformation and scaremongering amongst the  forums in reference to DNP. It's often spread by people who haven't  actually ran the product itself.
> 
> Running low dose t3 with a cycle of dnp is completely fine. Studies have shown that T3 down regulation is relevant to dosage taken. generally in the 400-600mg range, this usually occurs around the 1 week period.
> 
> ...



state these "studies"


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

TJTJ, I stand corrected on the "study"..perhaps an article wouldve been a better word, it is from a well known member of several boards with extensive research on the subject, he states

Conciliator post on t3 and DNP:

"DNP doesn't shut down the thyroid. This is a common myth. AAS and DNP  have a similar effect on thyroid, through a similar mechanism of action.  While androgens reduce the concentration of thyroid binding globulin  (TBG), DNP occupies thyroid binding proteins, which has the same  result... less protein to bind to thyroid. This may initially result in  higher serum levels and accelerated clearance, but after a short term  alteration in thyroid function a new steady state is soon reached in  which thyroid function is normal, despite potentially reduced serum  levels of total T4 and total T3. As one paper on DNP explained, "this  action could lower the total hormone concentration in serum but should  have no persistent effect on thyroid function". This means that even  though the level of thyroid hormones in the blood can potentially be  lower than normal, thyroid function will still be normal. What I've seen  happen most of the time, however, is that thyroid levels hardly change.

There's a case study that's often posted as evidence for thyroid  dysfunction from DNP, but I'm of the opinion that the bodybuilders in  question had low thyroid levels not because of the DNP, but because they  were taking T3 during their cycle. Exogenous T3 definitely will  suppress endogenous production. I had a Norwegian translate the paper  and it was unclear why they had low thyroid levels. They didn't test for  reverse thyroid when they could have, which would have made the cause  clearer.

I also have a friend who's a doctor of internal medicine who ran  600mg/day of crystal DNP for 3-4 months (went from 320 lbs down to the  mid 200's). He gave himself frequent blood tests and said his thyroid  didn't budge. I've heard feedback from several others who did blood work  showing the same thing.

I'm just not convinced that DNP results in any thyroid dysfunction. You  definitely do NOT need to take thyroid along with DNP. Considering how  notoriously catabolic thyroid is, I'd recommend leaving it out of your  dieting plan."


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

DNP is mostly for lazy people, who dont want to take the proper steps with diet and cardio....and thats the truth.


----------



## tbird2 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> DNP is mostly for lazy people, who dont want to take the proper steps with diet and cardio....and thats the truth.



And how is that different from clen, albuterol or EC stacks?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably because DNP works. Some people use ECA for energy, ability to breath better (ephedrine) and fat loss. "Alby" and "Clen" are bronchodilators that have an off-label, fat burning use. 

I'm not arguing, just pointing out that DNP really has no other use other than instant fat loss. You can eat like total dog shit, not work out and still lose weight.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> DNP is mostly for lazy people, who dont want to take the proper steps with diet and cardio....and thats the truth.



No bro thats not even close to the truth. The amount of cardio and dieting you would haVe to do to come close to Losing the amount of fat on a 8-14 day dnp run would take about 2 months and you would  still end up losing alot more muscle.


It's no different then taking aas to get bigger.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

To get the full benefits of AAS, you have to eat and train your ass off.
To get the full benefits of DNP, you just need to sit on your couch...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

To the guy who posted this thread, please post up what your REAL diet looks like, with a macro breakdown. I will bet my bottom dollar that his diet is crap.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> There is far too much misinformation and scaremongering amongst the  forums in reference to DNP. It's often spread by people who haven't  actually ran the product itself.
> 
> Running low dose t3 with a cycle of dnp is completely fine. Studies have shown that T3 down regulation is relevant to dosage taken. generally in the 400-600mg range, this usually occurs around the 1 week period.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> It always makes me smile when I see guys who run AAS, to get bigger,stronger, in a shorter amount of time tell someone to not run products such as DNP because its the easy way out, or something to that affect




To get the full benefits of AAS, you have to eat and train your ass off.
To get the full benefits of DNP, you just need to sit on your couch...
Again, Ill ask the OP to post his diet, and possibly his reasons behind using DNP.

Please explain to me why you felt the need to incorporate DNP?

AAS and DNP are not on the same level. AAS is used to break past genetic limitations(although not always used that way). DNP is poison. DNP is not used to break past limitations, its for people who are lazy and want to take a shortcut, because they dont have the dedication to make the changes through diet and cardio.

Are you really going to put poison in your body so that you can slack on diet and cardio?


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

going to have to disagree..MOST, and I'll say it again..MOST guys on here run gear for all the benefits its gives. muscle strength, size, definition to a degree, it is NOT to break through a genetic limitation, we take it because naturally it would take longer, to just eat, train and get that 5-10lbs increase in 3 to 4 months, that would naturally take a year or two.

DNP when used correctly, is second to none in its ability to burn fat. Imagine an on average increase of 35-60% increase in metabolism, COMBINED with proper diet, and cardio if one were up to it, the results you could gain.

and dont get started on the poison this and poison that..considering some of the side effects that AAS carry with them. not to mention all the research that actually show DNP's beneficial/protective effects

*Novel neuroprotective, neuritogenic and anti-amyloidogenic properties of 2,4-dinitrophenol: the gentle face of Janus.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q..._uids=16754295

*The mitochondrial uncoupler 2,4-dinitrophenol attenuates tissue  damage and improves mitochondrial homeostasis following transient focal  cerebral ischemia.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

*Regulation of human male germ cell death by modulators of ATP production.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

*Energy requirement for degradation of tumor-associated protein p53.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

*The mitochondrial uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol improves  mitochondrial function, attenuates oxidative damage, and increases white  matter sparing in the contused spinal cord.*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q..._uids=15672630


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> going to have to disagree..MOST, and I'll say it again..MOST guys on here run gear for all the benefits its gives. muscle strength, size, definition to a degree, it is NOT to break through a genetic limitation, we take it because naturally it would take longer, to just eat, train and get that 5-10lbs increase in 3 to 4 months, that would naturally take a year or two.
> 
> DNP when used correctly, is second to none in its ability to burn fat. Imagine an on average increase of 35-60% increase in metabolism,_* COMBINED with proper diet, and cardio if one were up to it, the results you could gain.*_
> 
> and dont get started on the poison this and poison that..considering some of the side effects that AAS carry with them. not to mention all the research that actually show DNP's beneficial/protective effects


THE BOLD AND UNDERLINED IS MY PROBLEM WITH IT. I dont see people saying "AAS is good, if youre up to the task of eating". With AAS its either shit, or get off the pot.

Im not saying every dnp user is lazy, I think its just that in my mind, I picture a typical dnp user to be someone who is lazy and unmotivated, just looking for a shortcut, to avoid having to work for it. Again, that underlined is my biggest problem with the mindset I think(not know, but just think) most dnp users have.

Im done hijacking the thread now. sorry.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenji, I get you, and agree 100%, most of the guys who want to run it, are not informed, and just want the easy fix to having put on so much weight, DNP is def not the end all course of action when losing fat. just like AAS is not the easy way out to put on muscle, but SOO many uninformed guys do it daily

But if someone were dedicated, myself included, the results could be amazing..I'm doing a lean mass cycle. eating just at maintence, if not somewhat below it, still getting stronger from the AAS, but dropping good amounts of body fat..AT the same time, which by common knowledge isnt something your SUPPOSED to be able to do, lose weight and get stronger

But Trust me, I get where you are coming from, and the OP should post up diet


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Respect.


----------



## Dyers Eve (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys diet and do all the cardio you want if that makes you feel good about yourselves.
Me, I'll just take 2 caps of DNP along with a 3000 cals + a day and have visible veins in my abs within 2 weeks without beating myself into the ground and being hungry all the time.
DNP is magic in a pill.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> To the guy who posted this thread, please post up what your REAL diet looks like, with a macro breakdown. I will bet my bottom dollar that his diet is crap.



First thing when I wake up I have one scoop of whey and 4 egg whites.
For a snack some sort of fruit with oatmeal.
For lunch chicken, brown rice, a tsp of olive oil, and some sort or vegetable.
For a snack a can of tuna and 2 hard boiled eggs.
For Dinner steak with brown rice.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

thats not a lot at all. I dont see how you could be to the point of needing dnp. if youre really adhering to a diet like that, you should be pretty lean, as thats a very clean diet.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Dyers Eve said:


> You guys diet and do all the cardio you want if that makes you feel good about yourselves.
> Me, I'll just take 2 caps of DNP along with a 3000 cals + a day and have visible veins in my abs within 2 weeks without beating myself into the ground and being hungry all the time.
> DNP is magic in a pill.



and you're the kind of person I picture. Just admit you're lazy and weak-minded and we'll call it a day.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> thats not a lot at all. I dont see how you could be to the point of needing dnp. if youre really adhering to a diet like that, you should be pretty lean, as thats a very clean diet.



Yes it is and I was very lean but after my bulking cycle I gained quite a bit of fat.


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> and you're the kind of person I picture. Just admit you're lazy and weak-minded and we'll call it a day.



Or maybe he has better things to do than run on a treadmill...


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> bigbenji, I get you, and agree 100%, most of the guys who want to run it, are not informed, and just want the easy fix to having put on so much weight, DNP is def not the end all course of action when losing fat. just like AAS is not the easy way out to put on muscle, but SOO many uninformed guys do it daily
> 
> But if someone were dedicated, myself included, the results could be amazing..I'm doing a lean mass cycle. eating just at maintence, if not somewhat below it, still getting stronger from the AAS, but dropping good amounts of body fat..AT the same time, which by common knowledge isnt something your SUPPOSED to be able to do, lose weight and get stronger
> 
> But Trust me, I get where you are coming from, and the OP should post up diet


 

Thank you.

Let me explain.......

I am so damn sick and tired of people saying the same old shit about DNP and T3 all the time.  "I read........"  STFU.  Show me ONE study which shows that the use of T3 will cause harm, ONE.  

"DNP is poison...." and so is tren but because everyone reads something on the internet that "it's cool" then we don't need to do any more research on it?  Winstrol, anadrol, halo, dbol..................they are all toxic.

"DNP is for lazy people"........BULLSHIT.  I've used it while doing 7-8 45 min cardio sessions a week because I was behind, nothing else.  The stereotype is easy to see because yes, some guys are lazy but don't assume that everyone is, I am the furthest thing from lazy and I've used it.

DNP is a tool that is used for a specific purpose, respect it and be smart about it and everything is fine.

ANYONE who has never used DNP and is making comments about it, PLEASE shut the fuck up and keep your opinions to yourself.  IF AND WHEN you decide to use it please feel free to give your thoughts.

Ok, sorry about that.  Rant over.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dyers Eve said:


> You guys diet and do all the cardio you want if that makes you feel good about yourselves.
> Me, I'll just take 2 caps of DNP along with a 3000 cals + a day and have visible veins in my abs within 2 weeks without beating myself into the ground and being hungry all the time.
> DNP is magic in a pill.



I really want everyone to be educated about this compound, and having the thought process above is dangerous. Thats why I wont sell to just anyone. Its a great product, and is very safe, despite what most of the brainwashed would have you think. Just be smart in your approach and do more homework than you ever have, before you even consider doing it


----------



## Dyers Eve (Jan 19, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> I really want everyone to be educated about this compound, and having the thought process above is dangerous. Thats why I wont sell to just anyone. Its a great product, and is very safe, despite what most of the brainwashed would have you think. Just be smart in your approach and do more homework than you ever have, before you even consider doing it


What exactly is dangerous about taking 2 caps of DNP a day with a diet in the 3000-3300 per day range?
Ive done it plenty of times with great success.
Im not advocating taking a gram a day of the stuff a day while going to the all you can eat buffet.
I eat around my maintenance calories and lose weight. Its as simple as that. 
Im not some fat slob, as I mentioned above I have a roadmap of veins running damn near everywhere on my body except on my ass. I take pride in staying lean and muscular, and I get comments on it daily.
If others want to suffer thru hunger and cardio, be my guest.
Please dont assume that I dont work out with weights. I do, and I bust my ass in the gym. I just dislike dieting and cardio with a passion.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dyers, thank you for clarifying, what I meant by dangerous is..johnny nobody coming on here reading what you had to say about it being a magical pill, take this, and youll see veins, and abs in 2 weeks..that was the dangerous part

XYZ: well..that shit was just funny! It is frustrating hearing so many things about different compounds, none to me are more frowned on than DNP, but we'll educate those that really want to know, others can stay in the dark


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Let me explain.......
> 
> ...



Please read the first line, and tell me if it is correct or not. it states that DNP IS POISON

2,4-Dinitrophenol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

By the vary definition of poison "substances that can cause disturbances  to organisms, usually by chemical reaction or other activity on the  molecular scale, when a sufficient quantity is absorbed by an organism",  one could argue that exogenous testosterone is a "poison" to the body. Just depends on how you look at it.   

DNP has been appropriated for a variety of purposes, but they're  irrelevant to its use, efficacy, and safety as a drug in humans. DNP is a  versatile chemical. If it happens to be explosive, how does that have  any bearing on its suitability as a drug? Nitroglycerin has been used  for over 100 years as a highly effective vasodilator in the treatment of  chest pain and chronic heart failure... but it's also highly explosive  and used to make dynamite. Does that make it a crude drug? Or a  versatile chemical?


​ 

​


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Very true, very true.
While I still stand by my original post and feelings about a lot of dnp users, a couple of whom proved my point in this very thread, I will say that you have definitely educated me a little bit. I appreciate the way you went about explaining it, instead of throwing a temper tantrum like someone else. Now, maybe you can hook me up with some hahaha


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 19, 2012)

I see no point in throwing a tantrum. I yell, you yell back, and it goes round and round like two internet tough guys..like I said I want to educate people on this topic, and I'm still learning more about it every day. Bibbenji you know where I am whenever youre ready


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

I need to be very educated first, but I am going to pm you to talk about it more, so you can school me further lol


----------



## XYZ (Jan 19, 2012)

Bigbenj.............................................I love you.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 19, 2012)

this thread makes my wanna add dnp to my cycle


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 19, 2012)

Me too....


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 19, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Bigbenj.............................................I schooled you.


----------



## Deity (Jan 20, 2012)

K fuck it, I'm getting some dnp LOL. But first I'm going to make it a priority to learn everything I can about this shit so I don't screw myself with it.


----------



## unclem (Jan 20, 2012)

if your a normal person you wont touch DNP its a bad drug, t3 is fine but DNP is to dangerous to fuck with imo.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 20, 2012)

unclem said:


> if your a normal person you wont touch DNP its a bad drug, t3 is fine but DNP is to dangerous to fuck with imo.


 

You're just uneducated on the compound, nothing more.

Chalk up another member to "brology".


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 20, 2012)

Unclem, Im curious as to why you think its Too dangerous, but you are ok with the use of T3, considering DNP is muscle sparring, and T3 wastes muscle..just curious


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

Dnp is risky business, amazing stuff but dangerous....


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 20, 2012)

*Dude WTF is DNP **2,4-Dinitropheno and why they hell would you take it?! fuckin' A MAN!

"Commercial DNP is primarily used for scientific research and in manufacturing. It has been used at times to make dyes,  other organic chemicals, and wood preservatives. It has also been used  to make photographic developer, explosives, and pesticides."

Youre talking about a pill that was introduced 80yrs ago! In the fucking 1930s! Why would you want to bypass ATP?! Thats what give energy to every part of your body. It also causes release of calcium from mitochondrial stores and prevents calcium re-uptake. 

So with T3 and DNP your bones, joints and shit are going to be weak and brittle IMO. 

Its found in industrial waste, automobile exhaust. WTF?!

This was Information ^^^^^ is all from Wikipedia, which btw i dont really trust. But its out there. 

I did find on a .gov site *The uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol improve... [J Neurotrauma. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI* it states..

*It is now generally accepted that excitotoxic cell death involves  bioenergetic failure resulting from the cycling of Ca2+ and the  generation of reactive oxygen species (ROS) by mitochondria. Both Ca2+  cycling and ROS formation by mitochondria are dependent on the  mitochondrial membrane potential (Deltapsi(m)) that results from the  proton gradient that is generated across the inner membrane.  Mitochondrial uncoupling refers to a condition in which protons cross  the inner membrane back into the matrix while bypassing the ATP  synthase. 

As a consequence of this "short-circuit," there is a reduction  in Deltapsi(m). We have previously demonstrated that animals treated  with the classic uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP) show  significant protection against brain damage following striatal  injections of the NMDA agonist quinolinic acid (QA). In an effort to  elucidate the mechanism of neuroprotection, we have assessed the effects  of DNP on several parameters of mitochondrial function caused by QA.  

The results presented herein demonstrate that treatment with DNP  attenuates QA-induced increases in mitochondrial Ca2+ levels and ROS  formation and also improves mitochondrial respiration. Our findings  indicate that DNP may confer protection against acute brain injury  involving excitotoxic pathways by mechanisms that maintain mitochondrial  function.
*
So IDK what to believe. 

It is though a know fact that 2,4-Dinitrophenol  is used in the manufacture of dyes, wood preservatives, and as a pesticide.

I would like to know what happens to your body after you stop taking it, both physically, internally and for how long can you take it. 


*


----------



## Thresh (Jan 20, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> DNP is mostly for lazy people, who dont want to take the proper steps with diet and cardio....and thats the truth.



By those standards steroids are also mostly for lazy people, who don't want to take the proper steps.....

See how you sound? DNP are just like steroids, they both have a lot of myth around them, but the fact is they both work. 

You can run DNP without T3 and you'll be fine. I recommend a lower dose for longer period of time, for me the higher doses just made me sweat way to much to tolerate. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 20, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> *Dude WTF is DNP **2,4-Dinitropheno and why they hell would you take it?! fuckin' A MAN!
> 
> "Commercial DNP is primarily used for scientific research and in manufacturing. It has been used at times to make dyes,  other organic chemicals, and wood preservatives. It has also been used  to make photographic developer, explosives, and pesticides."
> 
> ...



DNP also has many medical uses. You are not bypassing ATP, your taxing ATP to cost more energy to take place, this cost in energy is heat=more calories burned=higher body temp. 

Yes DNP is classified as a metabolic Poison because it taxes the ATP process. Why does this statement scare people? This is why DNP works and this is why you WANT to take it. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Thresh said:


> DNP also has many medical uses. You are not bypassing ATP, your taxing ATP to cost more energy to take place, this cost in energy is heat=more calories burned=higher body temp.
> 
> Yes DNP is classified as a metabolic Poison because it taxes the ATP process. Why does this statement scare people? This is why DNP works and this is why you WANT to take it.
> 
> ...



Hrm...but how long do you have to take it and the results last? What are the side affects? If once you stop taking it and your body just blows up and gets fat again, whats the point? 

I'll stick to my diet and WO discipline. Dont get me wrong some assistance is good, but this seems over board.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 21, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Hrm...but how long do you have to take it and the results last? What are the side affects? If once you stop taking it and your body just blows up and gets fat again, whats the point?
> 
> I'll stick to my diet and WO discipline. Dont get me wrong some assistance is good, but this seems over board.



Takes a few days for it to build up in your system. Do 3 days at 200mg, then move up to 300mg, then 400mg if you want. At 400mg I was sweating like crazy. You need to drink lots of water when running DNP and through a more advanced process you will actually loose about 8lbs a week after you come off DNP if you properly hydrate yourself well on. 

The side effects? Your temperature will be higher, therefore you will be sweating like crazy and always feel hot. 

Don't get me wrong, DNP works, it's great precontest because you WILL loose weight. 15-25lbs lost of pure fat is very realistic. 

No pct for DNP required, just stop taking it and it clears your system in 3 days tops. 

You will only blow up and get fat again if your diet sucks, which is the only way you put on fat....the results last based on your diet. DNP is not a water draining crap that is temp, it's results are fat is burned and lost. It's by far the worlds most powerful fat burner. In fact ECA+Clen = 25% metabolic rate increase. DNP is believed to be 50%+. DNP is actually very cheap as well. 

I lost 13lbs in 14 days on DNP. I kept the weight off more months in till I decided to go winter bulking. This spring it's DNP all the way to get ready for summer. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 21, 2012)

INB4 someone buys bulk powder and caps 400mg 


(That was a joke by the way....)


----------



## lowtones_82 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am completely new to this forum as a member, but have been following for quite a while now.. I have had several people mention DNP, but I havent met anyone that has actually taken it... 

Has anyone that has actually taken it had any strength loss?  I have asked around about maintaining strength while on a cycle of DNP (again the people answering have never taken it, but they "know")...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 21, 2012)

I already explained all of that, and has DNP users proving my point with their posts.

.....and fyi, youre not 13%. sorry.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 21, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I lost 13lbs in 14 days on DNP. I kept the weight off more months in till I decided to go winter bulking. This spring it's DNP all the way to get ready for summer.



I can only imagine the amount of damage 13lbs lost in 14days has done to your internal organs. As tempting as it sounds that I can get ripped in 2 weeks sounds fucking awesome. Ill pass. I'd rather get that feeling I get when I set a goal on my own and get it done, which is indescribable 

I have an old Iron Man magazine from Feb 2010 with Mike O'Hearn on the cover. There is an article in this addition Talking about The Most Dangerous Drugs and it talks about DNP.

Im going to summarize the article. Fuck looking up and down to write two pages.

 "DNP is a poison that researchers use to destroy cells..."DNP was one of the original weight-loss drugs introduced in the early 1930's. An epidemic of cataracts in female uses and well as a fe deaths  in which hapless victims were *literally cooked* from the inside out led to the removal of DNP by the nascent and FDA in 1938,"

"W/O getting into technical details DNP interferes with cellular energy production , forcing the body to rely on fat stores as an energy source. Some cases on record indicate DNP-related fat loss of up to a half pound a day. Thats' what makes it attractive to BBers."

"there is however a narrow range of safety and effectiveness. *Use just a tad* too much and the bodyfat loss will be the least of your concerns. You can die a quick and agonizing death from a small over dose. In addition ,idiosyncratic reaction can occur, so even the 'safe' dose of DNP can cause death. That happened in a few recent (as of the time this article was released 2010) where DNP user followed dosing advice the found on the internet and died"

"Lets assume that no rational person would take a clearly toxic substance just to loss bodyfat. Indeed, while most competitive BBers are highly motivated to compete successfully, few are deranged enough to place their lives on the line with DNP."

"Not only can is cause death from internal overheating, but emerging evidence shows that it may be related to cancer through cellular mutations caused my excessive free-radical production. So it can kill you quickly or slowly. Only the dose establishes the time line"

Then the article goes on to Diuretics and how "Muhammad Ali took a diuretic to make weight. The drug made him weak in the ring and his punching power as well as his legendary speed were greatly diminished, resulting in this loss to a less skilled opponent."

"Anyone whos regularly attended BBing contests has likely witnessed the results of diuretic abuse." He goes on to say.
*1988 *Pro BBer Albert Beckles collapses and convulses on stage 
*1991 *At a British amateur BBer Andy Rody collapses and dies on stage.
*1992 *Pro BBer Mohammed "Momo" Benaziza dies after comperting in a grand prix contest in Europe. He succumbed to cardiovascular failure at age 33. Momo told (Jerry Brainum the author of this article) off the record that American BBers were "sissies" for their unfounded fear of drugs."

^All from Diuretics^

Pretty cool I still have this Iron Man Magazine and remembered the information in it. 
*
Just be safe guys and you **too** ladies. *

We dont need to see any new posts from Prince about some fag who died from DNP. It gives opponents of AAS more ammunition. And recently there have already been several fags losing their minds among others shit.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I already explained all of that, and has DNP users proving my point with their posts.
> 
> .....and fyi, youre not 13%. sorry.



FYI it says guess. You can only see my arm in a cell phone camera at a bar at 2am. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 21, 2012)

People that died from DNP were using excessive amounts, 2,000mg+ daily. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 21, 2012)

TJTJ, I respect that you air on the side of caution, it means you are coming at this from an intelligent level, you mention wondering what effect Dinitrophenol could/would have on internal organs, here is a study stating something close to home on that regard

II. VISCERAL ACTION
Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood.
This innocuity for the principal visceral functions is without doubt one of the main reasons for the distribution of this therapy.
Tainter, Stockton and Cutting have reported a series of cases in which one had measured the plasma bile index and determined
the test of Van de Bergh. Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course
of dinitro treatment.
Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney (Taitner, Cutting, Wood and
Proescher). Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do
not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on
the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys.
As T.L. Schulte and M.L. Tainter wrote, "it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the
kidneys."
Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system. Even when the basal metabolism is found
elevated to significant levels, there is no change in the rhythm of the pulse (Rosenblum).
On this point, dinitrophenol differs from all the other metabolic accelerants known. It is an observation that all the clinicians,
today, have had occasion to make.
All the clinicians know that, contrary to thyroxine, dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart.
The research of Professor Loeper and of his students has demonstrated the physiological and clinical importance of
myocardiac glycogen. Extensive studies by P.N. Taussig have shown that dinitrophenol does not reduce cardiac glycogen at all
and that, on this point, it differs completely from thyroxine.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> TJTJ, I respect that you air on the side of caution, it means you are coming at this from an intelligent level, you mention wondering what effect Dinitrophenol could/would have on internal organs, here is a study stating something close to home on that regard
> 
> II. VISCERAL ACTION
> Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood.
> ...



This is why anyone that actually educates themselves on DNP would realize it is very safe when dosed properly and works with almost no side effects besides sweat and heat. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> This is why anyone that actually educates themselves on DNP would realize it is very safe when dosed properly and works with almost no side effects besides sweat and heat.



but why take the risk? you can not say its dangerous to mess around with. You just cant. You may be alright at the low dose, for now. but dont be surprised if you end up with cancer. Like the article said, you die either a quick or slow death.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 22, 2012)

Everyone dies and it's mostly a slow death.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> but why take the risk? you can not say its dangerous to mess around with. You just cant. You may be alright at the low dose, for now. but dont be surprised if you end up with cancer. Like the article said, you die either a quick or slow death.



A little bit of time on google you will find DNP has been shown to actually decrease the size of tumors significantly 

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/ 

It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss. 











5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Well let's use google, let's find an article that has references listed and links to factual data. That was hard....first one on the list....

Source:
This is a well circulated article that has been copied and pasted many times....
http://forums.isteroids.com/isteroids-greatest-articles/39295-how-not-fuck-up-dnp-useage.html


"Credit to the gods that wrote this... 

HOW TO NOT FUCK UP DNP: 

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way. 

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc. 
Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM. 

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle. 
Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE. 
Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself. 

Foods I suggest including: 
Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP). 
Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article 
Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion. 
V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes. 
Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me. 


THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest: 
ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy. 
Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection. 
Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc. 
Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout. 

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them: 
Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant. 
Grape seed extract 
Syntrax Radox 
Green Tea 
Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day 
Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day 
Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day. 
Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day. 
Vitamins E and C 

Supplements NOT to use: 
Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further. 

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you. 

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out. 

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time. 

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it. 

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin. 

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise. 

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up! 

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/ 

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss. 

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, don’t get it in your eyes, or on your skin if you’re allergic. Pretty elementary stuff. 

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh. 

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP. 

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage 

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Seta***a-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development. 

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we know—it’s the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas). 

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as…2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)." 

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this out—DNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure…" 


"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy." 
Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs. 

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, it’s being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancer…fluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them. 

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, it’s quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity…" 

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M. 
National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNP’s observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism. 

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls. 

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogates—or disrupts—cytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy. 

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol’ DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect…" 

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)." 

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected. 

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts: 

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames) 

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys." 

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)." 

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart." 

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine." 

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)." 


Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect."


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 22, 2012)

What about cataract's?  The Wiki article said Women reported this condition.  Is it the same with men?  That is a pretty serious eye disease!


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What about cataract's?  The Wiki article said Women reported this condition.  Is it the same with men?  That is a pretty serious eye disease!



This was found in mostly women that were taking very high doses (over 1,000mg a day). This also happened to only 2% of women if I recall correctly. Cataracts is a very common thing in regular life as well. I don't think one can definitely say it came from DNP, but it is suggested. 

It is a bad disease, but you get cataracts if you sleep with contacts in as well. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 22, 2012)

Google all you want but the facts are out there and Wikipedia is shit. No scientific study should be believed on that site. 

Find real scientific human study. 



Thresh said:


> A little bit of time on google you will find DNP  has been shown to actually decrease the size of tumors significantly
> 
> DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/
> 
> It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss.



[SIZE=+1] *2,4-DINITROPHENOL*[/SIZE]
CASRN: 51-28-5





[SIZE=+1]*Mutagenicity Studies:*[/SIZE]


*GENE-TOX Evaluation A (pre-1980):* 
*Species/Cell Type:*Arabidopsis species *
Assay Type:*Gene mutation *
Assay Code:*ARM- *Results:*Negative 
*Panel Report:*EMICBACK/45875; MUTAT RES 99:243-255,1982    

*Species/Cell Type:*Allium cepa *
Assay Type:*Chromosome aberrations 
*Assay Code:*ALC+ *
Results:*Positive *
Panel Report:*EMICBACK/48093; MUTAT RES 99:273-291,1982    

*Chemical Classification Category:* 
  Nitroimidazoles, nitrofurans, nitroquinolines, nitroaromatics, nitroalkanes
 Benzene ring

Oh yeah, sure, youre right that its safe 

I went to the site you posted and this is what I found. 

Gene mutation, chromosome aberrations sounds like a party! 

Dude. Its fucking poison!


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I want DNP


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I want DNP



I want DNP too, but not without the Gene mutation and Chromosome aberrations part. 


And you guys were giving me grief about 4 caps of SDMZ. But After finding out about how powerful dymethazine is part I backed off. 

But w/e do as you will.


----------



## poohiron (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thyroid reception*



TJTJ said:


> ^ I agree. The Thyroid gland should not be messing around with. Thyroxine (T3) Is hydrophobic when trying to enter the target cell so it uses secondary messengers via G Proteins (cAMP) which later enter the nucleus for mRNA transcription and increase ATP production. It also controls calcitonin which affect your calcium ions and the enzymes activating phosphorylation that set up positive feedback loop rapidly elevates. so it basically wont allow your body to release calcium out of your skeletal tissue cells. And to part that need it.
> 
> I dont even know what DNP is.


 
I always understood the literature to state that triiodothyronine diffuses through the plasma membrane to receptors inside the cytosol. Once bound, just as steroid hormones, they form complexes that then translocate to the nucleus to transcribe specific genes. These hormones are considered to be part of the nuclear receptor superfamily. Once the mRNA is transcribed it translocates back to the cytosol to finish the translation process. Only hydrophillic hormones exert there primary action via g-proteins and the cascade effect.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would suspect that for every person like myself that see the positive, beneficial factors of a compound like DNP, there will always be the opposite, that will find the downfall, risks of the compound. I'm ok with that.

I do have to say though, that the "stuides" that showed that people back in the 1930's literately cooked from the inside, is just a falsehood. The cases were actually of that of dehydration, the organs and muscle tissue were all in tact and un damaged, with the exception of what dehydration did.

the Cataracts are very true. out of roughly 500,000 users both in testing, and OTC, there was a .01 to1% report of cataracts, mostly of women, I forget the reason why, but it had something to do with something their bodies didnt produce enough of that caused the issue.

Are there risks..yes..you have to personally weigh if you want to try it or not, I would also like to point out, in another study that I think Tainter had patients on DNP for over a year, and their health was fully in tact.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Google all you want but the facts are out there and Wikipedia is shit. No scientific study should be believed on that site.
> 
> Find real scientific human study.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what two studies on onion plants have to do with DNP and a real human study, but ok...


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Google all you want but the facts are out there and Wikipedia is shit. No scientific study should be believed on that site.
> 
> Find real scientific human study.
> 
> ...



The only person mentioning Wikipedia is you good sir 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 22, 2012)

Youre all still idiots for wanting to take this stuff. Just sayin'


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol, i'll conceit to your superior knowledge on the subject


----------



## Imosted (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I'm not sure what two studies on onion plants have to do with DNP and a real human study, but ok...
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...






Guys you dont need to argue about the dangers, there is danger to everything we use, the point is how to use a chemical safely...


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Guys you dont need to argue about the dangers, there is danger to everything we use, the point is how to use a chemical safely...



True that


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> but why take the risk? you can not say its dangerous to mess around with. You just cant. You may be alright at the low dose, for now. but dont be surprised if you end up with cancer. Like the article said, you die either a quick or slow death.


 

How many times have you used DNP?  What dose and for what length of time?  Thanks.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 23, 2012)

lets go big benji, you know Im waiting for you to try my stuff


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Youre all still idiots for wanting to take this stuff. Just sayin'


 

Thanks for your opinion, I'll take it into consideration.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 23, 2012)

Lot of good info on dnp in this thread for guys that are interested in it.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 23, 2012)

XYZ said:


> How many times have you used DNP?  What dose and for what length of time?  Thanks.



I've run DNP at 400mg a day for 15 days or so, just felt to warm. I didn't like sweating that much. I've run 300mg for about 20 days and had good results, so 300mg was my comfort zone where I could function normally and not over sweat. My job is physical so that was a factor.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I've run DNP at 400mg a day for 15 days or so, just felt to warm. I didn't like sweating that much. I've run 300mg for about 20 days and had good results, so 300mg was my comfort zone where I could function normally and not over sweat. My job is physical so that was a factor.


 

Sorry Bro, I was asking TJTJ.  

Looks like you've had some experience for sure.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thresh, if you ever want to give me a try, just hit me up


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh and one more thing..about the "its poison" comment thrown around Yes, it's a metabolic poison in the sense that it interferes with energy  production, making it less efficient. That "poisonous" effect is  precisely why people take it. You should be aware that despite the  negative connotations, the "poisonous" effect of uncoupling produces a  host of beneficial effects, including a reduction in mitochondrial free  radical formation, improved mitochondrial stability, neuroprotection,  protection in several models of cell injury (e.g. ischemia/reperfusion,  contusion), slowing of telomeric senescence (e.g. extension of lifespan  with DNP has now been shown in three different species), etc. If you  think that DNP is an outrageously dangerous "poison" that will only harm  you, you're very misinformed.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 23, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> oh and one more thing..about the "its poison" comment thrown around Yes, it's a metabolic poison in the sense that it interferes with energy  production, making it less efficient. That "poisonous" effect is  precisely why people take it. You should be aware that despite the  negative connotations, the "poisonous" effect of uncoupling produces a  host of beneficial effects, including a reduction in mitochondrial free  radical formation, improved mitochondrial stability, neuroprotection,  protection in several models of cell injury (e.g. ischemia/reperfusion,  contusion), slowing of telomeric senescence (e.g. extension of lifespan  with DNP has now been shown in three different species), etc. If you  think that DNP is an outrageously dangerous "poison" that will only harm  you, you're very misinformed.



All so true!


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 30, 2012)

ive ran it for months before.....i love how a few weeks after a cycle your STILL losing fat......initially from water shedding then from your natural thyroid levels going thru the roof............besides my source is really cool but he only sources out domestically


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

All this DNP talk has piqued my interest, but I keep seeing people talk about constant sweating, especially after eating. The insane amount of fluid intake, having to keep gym sessions short. sounds terrible....yet intriguing lol


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 30, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> I can only imagine the amount of damage 13lbs lost in 14days has done to your internal organs. As tempting as it sounds that I can get ripped in 2 weeks sounds fucking awesome. Ill pass. I'd rather get that feeling I get when I set a goal on my own and get it done, which is indescribable
> 
> I have an old Iron Man magazine from Feb 2010 with Mike O'Hearn on the cover. There is an article in this addition Talking about The Most Dangerous Drugs and it talks about DNP.
> 
> ...


i remember this article......welcome to 1996 ....actually dnp is alot safer than anything else out there


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> All this DNP talk has piqued my interest, but I keep seeing people talk about constant sweating, especially after eating. The insane amount of fluid intake, having to keep gym sessions short. sounds terrible....yet intriguing lol


 i think worst case scenarios are represented....most people it aint bad at all.......youll be surprised.....i get it pretty cheap im not gonna stop till im crackhead thin


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 30, 2012)

PM a nigga


----------



## the_anapolack (Jan 31, 2012)

Please read the rules, you can't solicit in the open like this.  Thank you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 31, 2012)

DNP is literally poison.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

ahh shit. here we go again!


----------



## Thresh (Jan 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DNP is literally poison.



It's classified as a poison because it intervenes in the metabolic process, this is why you take it and why it works.  


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 31, 2012)

I chalk this up to being just like certain gear. There are those out there that swear by this compound or another, and others that rail against it because of the "side effects" those that choose to take it, should def be informed. Those that wish to not take it, or have some preconceived notion about it..so be it.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 31, 2012)

The only problem is there are few if any documented cases of people dying from steroids. People dying from DNP overdosage is actually cited in numerous case studies. But hey, to each their own. Can't say DNP doesn't interest me at moderate dosages.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2012)

pieguy said:


> The only problem is there are few if any documented cases of people dying from steroids. People dying from DNP overdosage is actually cited in numerous case studies. But hey, to each their own. Can't say DNP doesn't interest me at moderate dosages.


 

People do not die from overdoses of DNP it is because of dehydration and or mixing with rec. drugs.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 31, 2012)

XYZ said:


> People do not die from overdoses of DNP it is because of dehydration and or mixing with rec. drugs.



Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinit... [J Anal Toxicol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI

Isn't the dehydration pretty much caused by the DNP? That's like saying radiation doesn't kill you, genetic mutations that lead to cancer kill you.

I don't want to get into a huge stupid argument over DNP cause it's already been beaten to death. Is the shit dangerous? Yes. Is it a very powerful dieting tool when used responsibly? Yes. Not much else to be said.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reasonably, moderate doses have not led to death. I believe *could be wrong* but most cases of the deaths were of HIGH concentrations of the compound. I remember reading one of a girl who overdosed on purpose as a suicide attempt. 

Also in the original studies conducted on DNP's usage the Dr conducting the study had their patients on DNP for over a year with no negative side effects.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 31, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinit... [J Anal Toxicol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Isn't the dehydration pretty much caused by the DNP? That's like saying radiation doesn't kill you, genetic mutations that lead to cancer kill you.


 

No, it's the sweating and loss of fluids not the actual DNP that causes the death. Add in alcohol (which is known to dehydrate) and you have a recipe for disaster.

That "study" is also over 6 years old and doesn't mention how much (mg) the person took, or if they found any other substances.  It only mentions how much was found inside the body.


----------



## GMO (Jan 31, 2012)

XYZ said:


> No, it's the sweating and loss of fluids not the actual DNP that causes the death. Add in alcohol (which is known to dehydrate) and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> That "study" is also over 6 years old and doesn't mention how much (mg) the person took, or if they found any other substances.  It only mentions how much was found inside the body.



They obviously took a lot of the shit because the study said they had "rapid pulse and respiration".  I am on it now and have neither...


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 31, 2012)

GMO said:


> They obviously took a lot of the shit because the study said they had "rapid pulse and respiration".  I am on it now and have neither...



Damn GMO, what *aren't *you on?


----------



## Thresh (Jan 31, 2012)

They used to give obese people 2,000mg a day. Some of those people had health complications, mostly from being over weight. 

From what I remember those people lived at 2,000mg a day. For those people death was certain anyways from being over weight. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

leave the t-3 alone....contrary to popular belief t-3 levels stay the same throughout......and a week or so off cycle they go through the roof for a few weeks.....hence why you still lose weight after coming off long dnp cycles


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

No soliciting illegal activity


----------



## Dyers Eve (Feb 1, 2012)

Thresh said:


> They used to give obese people 2,000mg a day. Some of those people had health complications, mostly from being over weight.
> 
> From what I remember those people lived at 2,000mg a day. For those people death was certain anyways from being over weight.
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt anyone was ever given 2g of DNP for weight loss purposes. That is an overdose amount.
Im a very experienced DNP user and I only use 500mg a day and that makes me sweat a lot even in an air conditioned office, and lethargy gets pretty bad after about a week on that dose for me.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 1, 2012)

i did almost 2g....6yrs ago.....very uncomfortable


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DNP is literally poison.




So is alcohol...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

No soliciting illegal activity please


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 1, 2012)

GMO said:


> So is alcohol...


*2,4-Dinitrophenol | Technology Transfer Network Air Toxics Web site | US EPA*


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 2, 2012)

I love how there is only one mention of "dosing" and that was for the formation of cataracts, which from the studies that were done to show the formation was done back in the 30's and was roughly .01%-1% of the somewhat 500,000 users


----------



## GMO (Feb 2, 2012)

The only sides I am experiencing are sweating and weight loss, but I am taking a very low dose of 200mg/wk.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 2, 2012)

nice results GMO, I usually run mine at 400mg, slight dicomfort and sweating, but 1lbs a day cant be beat, dropped 20lbs so far, while running tren, and test, just as strong as when I started. I think next time, i'll look into adding slin, reading some really good things about running these two together


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

GMO said:


> The only sides I am experiencing are sweating and weight loss, but I am taking a very low dose of 200mg/wk.



I'll be doing this dosage for my next cycle. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> nice results GMO, I usually run mine at 400mg, slight dicomfort and sweating, but 1lbs a day cant be beat, dropped 20lbs so far, while running tren, and test, just as strong as when I started. I think next time, i'll look into adding slin, reading some really good things about running these two together



400mg was an inferno for me. 300mg was a comfort dose. If you add slin, you sure in the hell won't gain any fat!

AAS, slin, hgh, DNP, stack of the gods? 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## XYZ (Feb 2, 2012)

Thresh said:


> 400mg was an inferno for me. 300mg was a comfort dose. If you add slin, you sure in the hell won't gain any fat!
> 
> AAS, slin, hgh, DNP, stack of the gods?
> 
> ...


 

With all due respect, that is the most reckless stack you could use, the word problematic doesn't even begin to describe your "stack of the gods".


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 2, 2012)

STAY AWAY FROM THE SLIN.......ESPECIALLY on dnp......dnp makes you hypo enough and can make ur blood sugar crash like crazy......the few (very few i may add) deaths involving the D had been due to either dehydration or low blood sugar........i wouldnt waste hgh with dnp either...just do some peptides (empty stomach of course) and DONT FORGET to eat a little something after pinning.........please do NOT do slin on the D


----------



## GMO (Feb 2, 2012)

XYZ said:


> With all due respect, that is the most reckless stack you could use, the word problematic doesn't even begin to describe your "stack of the gods".



^^^This x1000


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in no rush to run DNP/SLIN, and like everything I do, there is a ton of research that goes into it first and foremost. I love the cycle im on now, and have no plans of changing


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

As far as I know DNP does not cause hypo at all, it actually can cause slight hyper...

"DNP prevents ATP-replenishment on a cellular level when blood glucose levels rise. In normal circumstances, elevated blood-glucose levels will cause a spike in intracellular ATP levels which results in cell depolarization & KATP channel inhibition so that insulin can drive the glucose et al into peripheral tissues. Since DNP prevents this rise in ATP (and actually promotes the opposite--ATP degredation), your pancreatic beta-cells never get the cellular energy signal that an insulin release is needed. It's the release of insulin from the beta-cells that's being blocked initially."

Source: pulled from another forum and forgot to copy the link, sorry. 


"So, now we understand the ways in which DNP interferes with some of the actions of insulin. Another action of insulin (thank you God) is that it promotes transport of amino acids from the bloodstream into muscles and other cells. Insulin also increases the rate at which amino acids are incorporated into protein. Although DNP does block the release of insulin and prevents a key component of the electron transport chain (ATP synthase, remember?), it does nothing to prevent the aforementioned extremely anabolic affect of insulin. Therefore, when you use DNP, you should be administering insulin at the same time. The exogenous insulin will still work its anabolic magic while the DNP burns off reams of body fat through the resultant metabolic increase. "

"DNP and insulin can be combined synergistically for a powerful anabolic/lipotropic combination. Athletes considering the use of these substances must be made aware of all the potential side effects and dangers associated with these drugs. If you are considering using either of these substances, please carefully consider the information presented in this two part series. Hopefully we will help you minimize the risks and enjoy more of the benefits of these powerful drugs."

Source: http://www.musclechemistry.com/upload/musclechemistry-discussion/53044-dnp-insulin-part-1-a.html




5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 2, 2012)

i still would NOT advise a casual user or novice to dnp or even to supplementing in general to used with insulin..........i use with gf but i only pined 25mcg EOD and the hypo i recieved was crazy.....had to eat evry few hours.............i use peptides with the d but am very careful at that too...................i wake up with the worse shakes that last even 45 minutes after meal in mornings........i also use vinegar pre-meal because im one of those belive that the less insulin the better because insulin will AGE a motherfucker worse than cigarettes..........had some of the best fatloss cycles of my life keepin slin levels DOWN during dnp usage..........maybe youre a bodybuilder? if so i think the things you guys will do to obtain muscle is crazy.......but whatever....if you are an ATHLETE as opposed to BBer stay away from the slin


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am def not the casual user of DNP, but I appreciate your concern for a fellow IM'er. and thresh, that was the very same article I started reading..good post


----------



## Thresh (Feb 2, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> i still would NOT advise a casual user or novice to dnp or even to supplementing in general to used with insulin..........i use with gf but i only pined 25mcg EOD and the hypo i recieved was crazy.....had to eat evry few hours.............i use peptides with the d but am very careful at that too...................i wake up with the worse shakes that last even 45 minutes after meal in mornings........i also use vinegar pre-meal because im one of those belive that the less insulin the better because insulin will AGE a motherfucker worse than cigarettes..........had some of the best fatloss cycles of my life keepin slin levels DOWN during dnp usage..........maybe youre a bodybuilder? if so i think the things you guys will do to obtain muscle is crazy.......but whatever....if you are an ATHLETE as opposed to BBer stay away from the slin



Insulin will age you? I understand what you are saying but I've never heard this before.

I appreciate everyone's health concerns as well, guess its one of those things the more you know the less dangerous it appears. Like insulin, millions take it a day, lethal insulin dose? Good luck, your going to fall a sleep and just wake up a day or two later. DNP, sure you can cook yourself alive, but if you don't know the difference between 200mg and 2g a day, Darwin would be just proven right once again 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 3, 2012)

here is reply from "Animal"
Yea and nobody knew insulin production was shut down? 

That explains it's working at the pancreas and not at the cell, but I'd say that is up for debate, too, because when cells are worked they send glut4 to the cell membrane and then insulin is NOT NEEDED for glucose transport, hence, how passive RECOVERY works. 

ATP is not shut down, EVER, but try working out on DNP and let me know how you feel and how 'hyper' you are! ASSININE! 

Not only does insulin shut down, but so does T4-t3 conversion and likely T3 production as the thyroid is surely seeing the feedback of cellular fat loss and high metabolism.........

not sure if anyone here is familiar with animal or the chem-anarchy board but the info i learned there never let me down yet.........i would love to see what conciliator says just because i would like to hear his opinion being that he is the authority on the d.............by the way he also doesnt suggest supplementing with t-3 but if anyone goes that rout they may want to just do 25mcg a day because your temp will go thru the roof otherwise....like you aint hot enough already...................someone tole me of a doctor who went on a long term dnp plan at 400mg a day for about 7months and his thyroid didnt budge....in fact is stayed the same throughout........................i can personally attest that i stopped taking d before a surgery and after a week went to get bloodwork done for anesthesiologist and my doc freaaked out when he saw my bloodwork.....my thyroid was SKY HIGH and i didnt take any thyroid meds at all................so if you keep dosage at same levels you shouldnt experience too much t-3 droppage and the "rebound" you get will be insane


----------



## GMO (Feb 3, 2012)

I am running 75mcg of T3 and 200mcg of DNP ED, and my temperature is not "through the roof".  The only sides I am getting are anxiety and night sweats, but I am also running 700mg of Tren a week.  DNP is safe, if you know how to use it, how to eat while your on it and you keep your dose low and for a short duration (10-14 days)


----------



## XYZ (Feb 3, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> here is reply from "Animal"
> Yea and nobody knew insulin production was shut down?
> 
> That explains it's working at the pancreas and not at the cell, but I'd say that is up for debate, too, because when cells are worked they send glut4 to the cell membrane and then insulin is NOT NEEDED for glucose transport, hence, how passive RECOVERY works.
> ...


 

All I can tell you is that Conciliator knows WTF he's talking about, I have learned almost everything directly from him in regards to DNP the science behind it, the risks, etc, etc.  Guy is "THE Guru" as far as I am concerned.  There are multiple things he states about T3 and the basic premise is that it's dose dependent.

One thing I would suggest to you personally, is try and clean up your posts, it's almost impossible to read all of that the way you have it posted.  Makes people not even want to read it because it looks like WTF?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 3, 2012)

I posted this earlier in the thread, but this is Conciliator's thoughts on T3 shutdown

Conciliator post on t3 and DNP:

"DNP doesn't shut down the thyroid. This is a common myth. AAS and DNP   have a similar effect on thyroid, through a similar mechanism of action.   While androgens reduce the concentration of thyroid binding globulin   (TBG), DNP occupies thyroid binding proteins, which has the same   result... less protein to bind to thyroid. This may initially result in   higher serum levels and accelerated clearance, but after a short term   alteration in thyroid function a new steady state is soon reached in   which thyroid function is normal, despite potentially reduced serum   levels of total T4 and total T3. As one paper on DNP explained, "this   action could lower the total hormone concentration in serum but should   have no persistent effect on thyroid function". This means that even   though the level of thyroid hormones in the blood can potentially be   lower than normal, thyroid function will still be normal. What I've seen   happen most of the time, however, is that thyroid levels hardly  change.

There's a case study that's often posted as evidence for thyroid   dysfunction from DNP, but I'm of the opinion that the bodybuilders in   question had low thyroid levels not because of the DNP, but because they   were taking T3 during their cycle. Exogenous T3 definitely will   suppress endogenous production. I had a Norwegian translate the paper   and it was unclear why they had low thyroid levels. They didn't test for   reverse thyroid when they could have, which would have made the cause   clearer.

I also have a friend who's a doctor of internal medicine who ran   600mg/day of crystal DNP for 3-4 months (went from 320 lbs down to the   mid 200's). He gave himself frequent blood tests and said his thyroid   didn't budge. I've heard feedback from several others who did blood work   showing the same thing.

I'm just not convinced that DNP results in any thyroid dysfunction. You   definitely do NOT need to take thyroid along with DNP. Considering how   notoriously catabolic thyroid is, I'd recommend leaving it out of your   dieting plan."


----------



## Thresh (Feb 3, 2012)

Should consolidate some of these great post and just make a sticky, lot of you guys have great references. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 3, 2012)

you should go to anything goes and answer my question about DNP lol.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 4, 2012)

"DNP deactivates the enzyme that stores energy, which is generated in the cell from fatty acids and sugars, in ATP. Instead the energy is released as heat.". Why DNP melts fat, and fat only. 

Good article can be found here:
http://www.ergo-log.com/dinitrocresol.html

What this article goes on to discuss is dinitrocresol, 5x stronger than DNP? Anyone ever try it?


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 4, 2012)

*"Horner estimated in 1936 that 2500 Americans had turned blind from taking DNP"


*how do you explain that one ---^


----------



## Thresh (Feb 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> *"Horner estimated in 1936 that 2500 Americans had turned blind from taking DNP"
> 
> 
> *how do you explain that one ---^



Jesus, this was already covered. You can do some simple math, or maybe read another article that discusses why and who this happened to. 

More people have died from coconuts falling on there heads than from DNP. How do you explain that one?


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 5, 2012)

I read that if you further supplement with pyruvate you will indeed protect your eyes from any impending problems.  So make sure that is on your supp list.   

Thresh I'm just learning about DNP as many are.  So asking question's is a good thing.  After all you have to admit that this is the most dangerous PED or fat burning agent there is so precaution should be headed at the highest level.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

Talk to Vindicated. He is very calm when dealing with anti-dnp people(like I used to be).

Most DNP users will shit talk you(maybe with good reason), but Vindicated is very calm and collected. I like that guy.

XYZ is good too, if you talk to him calmly haha


----------



## Thresh (Feb 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> I read that if you further supplement with pyruvate you will indeed protect your eyes from any impending problems.  So make sure that is on your supp list.
> 
> Thresh I'm just learning about DNP as many are.  So asking question's is a good thing.  After all you have to admit that this is the most dangerous PED or fat burning agent there is so precaution should be headed at the highest level.



My apologies, I'm not the most calm person by any means, I usually speak without thinking. 

The blindness came from cataracts, was almost exclusively in women from what I can find. Cataracts back in the 30's in sure meant blindness, now a days cataracts is actually very common and easily treated. 

I have heard of supps that will help protect your eyes. The rate of cataracts was between .1-1% and was mostly women. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 5, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Talk to Vindicated. He is very calm when dealing with anti-dnp people(like I used to be).
> 
> Most DNP users will shit talk you(maybe with good reason), but Vindicated is very calm and collected. I like that guy.
> 
> XYZ is good too, if you talk to him calmly haha



This. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

This has been a very educational thread, thanks to Thresh, Vin, Anapolack, & XYZ.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 5, 2012)

*bump*

deffinately should be a sticky


----------



## Dyers Eve (Feb 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> *"Horner estimated in 1936 that 2500 Americans had turned blind from taking DNP"
> 
> 
> *how do you explain that one ---^


Blind is midnight in a coal mine.
Those 2500 more than likely were "legally blind" from cataracts which is 20/200 vision or worse.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 5, 2012)

Approximately 0.1% of the population suffered from cataracts, which has  been put down to a Vitamin C deficiency by – genetic predisposition.  According to a study in the 1950s by Ogino and Yasukura, they found that  DNP users with a genetic predisposition to cataracts had a higher  chance of developing it, but with vitamin C supplementation, or a  vitamin C rich diet, cataracts didn’t develop.

The best research came in the 1950's by Ogino and Yasukura. They found  that guinea pigs fed a vitamin C deficient diet while on DNP developed  cataracts, while those that supplemented with vitamin C did not. As they  explained, "In these experiments, it is clear that there is a close  relationship between the production of cataract and vitamin-C  deficiency." They then went on, though a series of fascinating steps, to  isolate the cataractogenic metabolite of DNP (the chemical derived from  DNP that can cause cataracts). They identified it as 2-amino-_p_-quinonimine. They found that the hydroxyl- and nitro-radicals of DNP in the _p_-position  of the benzene ring are essential to the production of dinitrophenol  cataract. There are various other cataractogenic agents that are similar  quinoid substances.

Ogino and Yasukura said "This suggests that a genetic predisposition  plays an important role in susceptibility to this cataract. This notion  is strengthened by the fact that, in spite of extensive experiments of  long duration by many authors, it has been found impossible to produce  dinitrophenol cataract experimentally in various other species, namely,  in rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, and dogs, although Bettman observed  dinitrophenol cataract in a special strain of mice." If there's a  genetic predisposition, then some people might be much more likely to  develop cataracts than others. It's also possible that while a few  people are susceptible, others are essentially immune.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 5, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Approximately 0.1% of the population suffered from cataracts, which has  been put down to a Vitamin C deficiency by – genetic predisposition.  According to a study in the 1950s by Ogino and Yasukura, they found that  DNP users with a genetic predisposition to cataracts had a higher  chance of developing it, but with vitamin C supplementation, or a  vitamin C rich diet, cataracts didn’t develop.
> 
> The best research came in the 1950's by Ogino and Yasukura. They found  that guinea pigs fed a vitamin C deficient diet while on DNP developed  cataracts, while those that supplemented with vitamin C did not. As they  explained, "In these experiments, it is clear that there is a close  relationship between the production of cataract and vitamin-C  deficiency." They then went on, though a series of fascinating steps, to  isolate the cataractogenic metabolite of DNP (the chemical derived from  DNP that can cause cataracts). They identified it as 2-amino-_p_-quinonimine. They found that the hydroxyl- and nitro-radicals of DNP in the _p_-position  of the benzene ring are essential to the production of dinitrophenol  cataract. There are various other cataractogenic agents that are similar  quinoid substances.
> 
> Ogino and Yasukura said "This suggests that a genetic predisposition  plays an important role in susceptibility to this cataract. This notion  is strengthened by the fact that, in spite of extensive experiments of  long duration by many authors, it has been found impossible to produce  dinitrophenol cataract experimentally in various other species, namely,  in rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, and dogs, although Bettman observed  dinitrophenol cataract in a special strain of mice." If there's a  genetic predisposition, then some people might be much more likely to  develop cataracts than others. It's also possible that while a few  people are susceptible, others are essentially immune.



Great post!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> I posted this earlier in the thread, but this is Conciliator's thoughts on T3 shutdown
> 
> Conciliator post on t3 and DNP:
> 
> ...


 told ya so


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

yo vin.....that response was lifted from anabolex no? if i remember im all over that thread


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 6, 2012)

its been posted several times through out many a board. I follow the tried and true words of conciliator,along with my own research, but The man has been dead on.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah he knows his shit....the only thing i wouldnt do is clen on dnp....with the dnp dehydration that you just cant escape and clen i get CRAMPS very bad.....worse than clen alone........i would wait to run clen after getting off because clen kills my appetite and i wouldnt want carb cravings to come back to square one after suffering thu sweat and breathing like darth vader..........besides with the t-3 BOOST you will get after cycle + clen you wouldnt even need to add t-3..........i still would add glycerol and TAURINE though because most cramps suck the taurine right out of your muscles.......ouch.....................

in a few weeks a new addition to my line is coming out with some known fat burners and appetite suppresants with only 50mg DNP (meant to only take twice a day then down to once a day) to help solidify fat loss from heavy cycles by offering COMFORTABLE uncoupling as well as curb carb cravings.....so youll still burn fat as the "flatness" dissapears...........i may even reduce it to 40mg not sure yet.....depends on subjects experience i guess..........anyways im not ready to divulge the exact date of release of formula just yet until i accquire all i need.................it would be designed to take 2-4 weeks post "heavy cycle" and will also offer thyroid support but the more i toss it around in my head the more im sure i wont need that......i would be better off with chems to KEEP THE FUCKIN FORKS OUT OF YOUR MOUTHS..........conciliator had agreed with me 100% in the past regarding this.......we just disagree on the clen subject...............................thoughts?


----------



## Thresh (Feb 6, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> yeah he knows his shit....the only thing i wouldnt do is clen on dnp....with the dnp dehydration that you just cant escape and clen i get CRAMPS very bad.....worse than clen alone........i would wait to run clen after getting off because clen kills my appetite and i wouldnt want carb cravings to come back to square one after suffering thu sweat and breathing like darth vader..........besides with the t-3 BOOST you will get after cycle + clen you wouldnt even need to add t-3..........i still would add glycerol and TAURINE though because most cramps suck the taurine right out of your muscles.......ouch.....................
> 
> in a few weeks a new addition to my line is coming out with some known fat burners and appetite suppresants with only 50mg DNP (meant to only take twice a day then down to once a day) to help solidify fat loss from heavy cycles by offering COMFORTABLE uncoupling as well as curb carb cravings.....so youll still burn fat as the "flatness" dissapears...........i may even reduce it to 40mg not sure yet.....depends on subjects experience i guess..........anyways im not ready to divulge the exact date of release of formula just yet until i accquire all i need.................it would be designed to take 2-4 weeks post "heavy cycle" and will also offer thyroid support but the more i toss it around in my head the more im sure i wont need that......i would be better off with chems to KEEP THE FUCKIN FORKS OUT OF YOUR MOUTHS..........conciliator had agreed with me 100% in the past regarding this.......we just disagree on the clen subject...............................thoughts?



If Clen makes you feel like shit, then don't take it. With DNP you can and actually are slightly encouraged to use stimulants, DNP is not a stimulant so to counter lethargic feeling from DNP I personally would drink lots of coffee or a few caffeine pills to keep me going.  

When I run DNP I don't change my diet at all, 209mg-400mg a day of DNP. Since it increases your metabolic rate 50%, you are essentially cutting your daily calorie intake in half or you can think of it as increasing calories burned by 50%. 

Same stable diet plus DNP equals fat loss. This is a nice trick to cut up without starving yourself on a cutting diet. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

i do use stims with dnp.....i prefer ephedrine/caffine/yohimbe........................also subultiamine and some of "animal's" products which he wont disclose ingredients to give me some vavavoom............i just dont tolerate clen very well and with the additional cramping i advise against it....EVERYONE cramps on clen.......but cramping while dehydrated is just plain unecessary


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 6, 2012)

anapolack, the only real suggestion I could make would be to substitute clen for albuterol, No wear near the sides, but still can reap some of the benefits of fat burning. I just stick with DNP alone and stay around 400mg, but carrying my own line, I can run a bit longer than most. Been running Test P/Tren while running my DNP at 400mg for the past 5 weeks, weight has dropped from about 260 to 240, but im stronger than when i started


----------



## Thresh (Feb 6, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> anapolack, the only real suggestion I could make would be to substitute clen for albuterol, No wear near the sides, but still can reap some of the benefits of fat burning. I just stick with DNP alone and stay around 400mg, but carrying my own line, I can run a bit longer than most. Been running Test P/Tren while running my DNP at 400mg for the past 5 weeks, weight has dropped from about 260 to 240, but im stronger than when i started



Is it really needed? DNP will burn pure fat and is insanely stronger than Clen...


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 6, 2012)

i used albuterol....like i said i prefer other stims....even ephedrine to clen while on dnp...............and yeah its like adding a firecracker to dynamite but what the goal is fighting fatigue and appetite


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've gotten away from just about anything that messes with my CNS directly. I do dose Caffeine from time to time while on DNP, but thats about it, I use fruit as my way to combat lethargy on DNP, and it works just fine for me


----------



## Thresh (Feb 7, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> I've gotten away from just about anything that messes with my CNS directly. I do dose Caffeine from time to time while on DNP, but thats about it, I use fruit as my way to combat lethargy on DNP, and it works just fine for me



Agreed. I can only tolerate being lethargic for a few days.  


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## GMO (Feb 8, 2012)

Thresh said:


> DNP is not a stimulant so to counter lethargic feeling from DNP I personally would drink lots of coffee or a few caffeine pills to keep me going.




PreWO: 200mg DNP, 25mcg T3, ECA stack and 30mg of Halotestin.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 8, 2012)

GMO said:


> PreWO: 200mg DNP, 25mcg T3, ECA stack and 30mg of Halotestin.



Jesus 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

drink lots of water/glycerol on that brah


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

What will dnp do for this? get shred nasty?


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

hell yeah....with that slim waist youll look like a buff healthy crackhead ........what i would do to have a waist like that


----------



## XYZ (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What will dnp do for this? get shred nasty?


 
It will help.  200mg a day for 14-21 days and you'll be happy.  Keep the diet in check and do some cardio.  10 days after your last dose when the water weight falls off, you should be 10-15lbs lighter.  Drop your carbs out for 3-5 days and you'll drop down another 4-9lbs.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

buff healthy crackhead???


I like that shit!!!! hahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It will help.  200mg a day for 14-21 days and you'll be happy.  Keep the diet in check and do some cardio.  10 days after your last dose when the water weight falls off, you should be 10-15lbs lighter.  Drop your carbs out for 3-5 days and you'll drop down another 4-9lbs.


Nice! I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> buff healthy crackhead???
> 
> 
> I like that shit!!!! hahaha





bigbenj said:


> Nice! I appreciate the advice.



soooo, you gonna take the plunge?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bigbenji, you to me would be a perfect candidate to run DNP, pretty lean and it would only help with maintaining the size you do have while still shredding up


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> soooo, you gonna take the plunge?


I'm about 99.9999999% percent sure. Fuck it, its a go haha.


vindicated346 said:


> Bigbenji, you to me would be a perfect candidate to run DNP, pretty lean and it would only help with maintaining the size you do have while still shredding up


I also just started my test and tren also, I think I already told you that before though, so I think the results could potentially be amazing.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

*http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp64-c2.pdf*


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn, dog, I have ADD, I need some cliff notes lol.
I'd like to see the exposure levels that lead to some of these side effects. I'll keep reading it, if I can pay attention long enough.

Edit: I see mice died from 1250-2500mg of dnp/day. No surprise there, as its upwards of 6x what people are recommending in this thread, and mice only weight a couple of pounds at most.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to find out for myself through real life experience. This is just going to turn into an online study posting session. One person will post a study pro-dnp, then someone will post a study that is anti.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Damn, dog, I have ADD, I need some cliff notes lol.
> I'd like to see the exposure levels that lead to some of these side effects. I'll keep reading it, if I can pay attention long enough.
> 
> Edit: I see mice died from 1250-2500mg of dnp/day. No surprise there, as its upwards of 6x what people are recommending in this thread, and mice only weight a couple of pounds at most.


 not to menton thats alot for little tiny MICE.......and the first known people with heavy dnp exposure were miners who many led long lives if they didnt die of an accident...........why is there no mention in that about the anti-cancer properties? the big anti-oxidant values and the dna/rna protection not to mention the stimulation for increasing mitochondria?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Everything is conflicting. Just look at the wiki entry, and in a roundabout way, it says that nothing is certain. 

Here are some small tidbits from Wiki:

"However, the effects of DNP on anaerobic micro-organisms are still largely undetermined"

"There are limited and conflicting data on the pharmacokinetics of DNP in humans"

"Oddly, more recent papers give an array of possible half-lives, ranging from 3 hours, to 5–14 days. Other recent papers maintain that the half-life in humans is unknown"


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm going to find out for myself through real life experience. This is just going to turn into an online study posting session. One person will post a study pro-dnp, then someone will post a study that is anti.


I'm not posting pro or anti DNP studies. I'm just posting toxicity data. This is non biased scientific observation. Now, others have interpreted this data pro or anti but I have not. My goal is to provide factual information not biased info that is driven by ulterior motives.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I expect nothing less.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

by the way these are probably the same people who will tell you how bad test is for you......i can see them sitting at the bar......."man that shit fucks up your liver" *GULP GULP GULP* "and gives you cancer" *PUFF PUFF PUFF* "not to mention make you violent from roid rage" *WHAT YOU LOOKIN AT ASSHOLE? FLEX FLEX FLEX*


----------



## XYZ (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Nice! I appreciate the advice.


 

Anytime.

In regards to the studies.  You're going to find conflicting information anywhere you go not just with DNP but most meds in general.  The best advice I can give you is to do enough research, listen to guys whos opinions are held in high regard to you personally and take all of that information and make a decision one way or the other.

Anytime one study is posted you can probably find one that contradicts the first.  You're smart enough to read between the two and figure it out.

In my opinion, I think a reasonable dose for a reasonable length of time is fine.  Tren is toxic as are a lot of aas, big deal.....people aren't as scared of them as they are of DNP.  A lot of people just hear DNP and they know a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy who may have died. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 9, 2012)

So to the people who have took DNP, would you say it was worth the risk and would you do it all over again if you had the chance?


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

i been doing it for about 10yrs


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

and heavyiron.............my motives are NOT what you think...........i only been sourcing since december and i do it because people been getting ripped off....find me on ghostgym, professionalmuscle, AM, meso,anabolic-source, cutting-edge, outlaw and mostly my home CHEMICAL ANARCHY i been pro-dnp for yrs even while payin through the ass for it..............there are just as many studies sayin its safe........maybe i can lure conciliator here he been collecting shitloads of data and is writing a book on its safety......i doubt i can get animal here but he is the real guru of dnp and just about everything else................i also would pump up lipostabil, injectable curcumin and injectable resveratrol, injectable germanium and injectable glutathione as well as injectable SOD......but is this board ready for that yet? they still talking about bulking/cutting cycles here like its the 90s.........dnp and peptides are about as cutting edge as it seems to get around here and if you look at my other threads i DO try helping people out


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

which reminds me....resveratrol will raise t-3 also....as well as natty SOD and is a natural anti-e...............at 100mg per ml e3d. its an "oral" suspension that comes in sterile water ......cant encourage injecting but do what you want with it youre on your own..........works almost as fast as dnp.......but not quite.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

how much time do you guys suggest taking off after the first dnp run before starting a second?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> and heavyiron.............my motives are NOT what you think...........i only been sourcing since december and i do it because people been getting ripped off....find me on ghostgym, professionalmuscle, AM, meso,anabolic-source, cutting-edge, outlaw and mostly my home CHEMICAL ANARCHY i been pro-dnp for yrs even while payin through the ass for it..............there are just as many studies sayin its safe........maybe i can lure conciliator here he been collecting shitloads of data and is writing a book on its safety......i doubt i can get animal here but he is the real guru of dnp and just about everything else................i also would pump up lipostabil, injectable curcumin and injectable resveratrol, injectable germanium and injectable glutathione as well as injectable SOD......but is this board ready for that yet? they still talking about bulking/cutting cycles here like its the 90s.........dnp and peptides are about as cutting edge as it seems to get around here and if you look at my other threads i DO try helping people out




Fair enough brother,

Please post an actual modern study used in humans saying DNP is safe. Not some write up by a bro but a real legit study from Pubmed.

Thanks


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 9, 2012)

Heavy, that was a really good read, but are inconclusive at best for me. exposure levels, durations, and Incidences were not characterized in just about EVERY report. 

There is a lot of conflicting information out there, regarding this. Yes I am Pro DNP, and not just for sourcing it. I present my findings just like anyone who is "against" its use, and let those out there make an informed decision if they choose to run it or not.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Fair enough brother,
> 
> Please post an actual modern study used in humans saying DNP is safe. Not some write up by a bro but a real legit study from Pubmed.
> 
> Thanks


I would like to see this too. Seems as though it will be hard to find anything current and relative. The best you're probably going to find is internet guru's on some of these chem sites.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

OK, so after talking with Heavy, if I go through with this, I will be getting labs done a month or so after to check liver, kidney, hormone levels, metabolism, etc.. I haven't seen anyone post labs yet.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

a few years ago i went under the knife and had a lab screen done by the anthesiologist....my lipid levels were low, my liver and kidneys were unaffected....my thyroid was really high though.......this was a week after being off the d......i blamed it on guggelsterones and forskolin


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

i'll look later....there are some studies on anti-oxidant/anti-cancer side...even some on the dna protection....all were done either small dose/long length or INJECTED into tumors....i do know there is a diabetes specialist studying it somewhere but i think its for those who have trouble with HYPERglycemia because this stuff WILL crash your blood sugar.............but there hasnt been any recent studies for years regarding fat loss because its been illegal for so long for that purpose


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting labs, so I can post them up. Should be good.

I wonder how DNP will affect gyno?


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> So to the people who have took DNP, would you say it was worth the risk and would you do it all over again if you had the chance?



If your experienced with DNP, you'll know your limits and to be honest, as an experienced user, I don't see any risk. Your only proven risk is from overdosing, vitamin C will take care of your eyes, so no worries there. 

I plan on doing a very long cycle of DNP again. 500mg a day for about 2 weeks two weeks to kick start the fat loss, after I loose about 10-15lbs I'll switch over to 200mg a day and see if I keep loosing fat. 

End goal will be to keep a small amount of steady fat loss, maybe then go down to 100mg a day. I'll basically be searching for the perfect amount that gives me that not metabolism like I used to have, eat anything I want and maintain a 6 pack. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm looking forward to getting labs, so I can post them up. Should be good.
> 
> I wonder how DNP will affect gyno?



That would be a great contribution. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> i'll look later....there are some studies on anti-oxidant/anti-cancer side...even some on the dna protection....all were done either small dose/long length or INJECTED into tumors....i do know there is a diabetes specialist studying it somewhere but i think its for those who have trouble with HYPERglycemia because this stuff WILL crash your blood sugar.............but there hasnt been any recent studies for years regarding fat loss because its been illegal for so long for that purpose



I thought we found a study that showed it would not crash your blood sugar and actually cause raise it ever so slightly? Allowing you to stack DNP and insulin. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

Thresh said:


> That would be a great contribution.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...


well i dont think dnp is a good substitute for arimidex/aromasin stack............but i do have a theory that falls along the line with the anti-cancer research......gyno lumps are fatty right? well dnp attacks fat first.....and with the uncoupling the cells shouldnt reproduce......if a cell is fighting for its life its not going to reproduce right?...........i could be wrong.....no way this will treat gyno but may help prevent it a LITTLE


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> well i dont think dnp is a good substitute for arimidex/aromasin stack............but i do have a theory that falls along the line with the anti-cancer research......gyno lumps are fatty right? well dnp attacks fat first.....and with the uncoupling the cells shouldnt reproduce......if a cell is fighting for its life its not going to reproduce right?...........i could be wrong.....no way this will treat gyno but may help prevent it a LITTLE



Im not sure how DNP effected cancer cells, all I know is that it was shown to reduce the size of tumors significantly. 

If gyno is fat, then it should go away with DNP. 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

i wouldnt count on it.....i would think you would have better luck using the dnp for pre-emptive protection............i sure as hell aint gonna let myself get gyno to experiment though.....no way


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm already running arimidex and prami, I was just curious as to if it had any effect on gyno.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

you should be covered.....note of interest....anti-e's can "masculinize" your fat loss.....if you have slabby hips and lunch lady ars those would dissapear


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Thresh said:


> as an experienced user, I don't see any risk


You don't see if because you're blind from the cataracts ahaha


the_anapolack said:


> you should be covered.....note of interest....anti-e's can "masculinize" your fat loss.....if you have slabby hips and lunch lady ars those would dissapear


interesting....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

For real though, does anyone have any studies to post? I'd like to get information on the use in humans.

Ultimately, I'll probably end up running it and keep a detailed log of my thoughts, feelings, results, and blood work.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Someone point me in the direction of this Conciliator fellow.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm looking forward to getting labs, so I can post them up. Should be good.
> 
> I wonder how DNP will affect gyno?



How long do you plan on taking it? When do you plan to start?

EDIT: Just saw the post above.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You don't see if because you're blind from the cataracts ahaha
> 
> interesting....



Lol nice


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> How long do you plan on taking it? When do you plan to start?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the post above.


I'm to sure, to be honest. Either mid cycle or towards the end. Making the order next weekend most likely. So probably the week after that.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp64-c2.pdf*


 


the sides are pretty bad and overdose appears to be well not easily recognized initially til it is too late....

altho I have read some AAS books , one of which recommends it very cautiously  for contest prep sa part of a larger stack of products, most done mention it or do so for science sake and do not recommend taking it.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 9, 2012)

Jlive1980 said:


> Damn man i can only run it 10 days max at that dose. Haha
> 
> Yeah it shuts down the conversion from t4 to t3. You won't need it right away , keep track of your temp and when you see your temp slowly lowering back to normal then that means your t3 is starting to shut down. That's when I would then introduce the t3. 50-75mcg would be fine.


 

true  one of the AAS books I recently read stated that altho it shuts down, within 3-15 days natural production is back AND as a kicker, it upregulates and metabolism is higher after than it was before.

Additionally, I also read wehre using T1 T2 and T3 together is a better stack than running any of the above at higher doses.


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 9, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Im not sure how DNP effected cancer cells, all I know is that it was shown to reduce the size of tumors significantly.
> 
> If gyno is fat, then it should go away with DNP.
> 
> ...




i have gyno, I'm running a cruse of 250 test e/week. with 200mg dnp a day.

just waiting till i have the surgery, and i figured i would cut some so the surgery could be more.. accurate with what he takes out. 

i wouldn't say its fatty at all, but it has about halved in size in 5 days of dnp use. with a marked decrease in sensitivity. was not expecting this at, haven't changed my ai dose at all either.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 15, 2012)

the cancer cells couldnt re-produce because being uncoupled to that degree they were trying to hard to just survive via mire difficult mitochondrial respiration


----------



## Thresh (Feb 15, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> the cancer cells couldnt re-produce because being uncoupled to that degree they were trying to hard to just survive via mire difficult mitochondrial respiration



Nice


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 24, 2012)

The uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol improves mitochondrial homeostasis following striatal quinolinic acid injections. 
Korde AS, Sullivan PG, Maragos WF. 
Source 
Department of Neurology, University of Kentucky, Lexington, KY 40536-0284, USA. 
Abstract 
It is now generally accepted that excitotoxic cell death involves bioenergetic failure resulting from the cycling of Ca2+ and the generation of reactive oxygen species (ROS) by mitochondria. Both Ca2+ cycling and ROS formation by mitochondria are dependent on the mitochondrial membrane potential (Deltapsi(m)) that results from the proton gradient that is generated across the inner membrane. Mitochondrial uncoupling refers to a condition in which protons cross the inner membrane back into the matrix while bypassing the ATP synthase. As a consequence of this "short-circuit," there is a reduction in Deltapsi(m). We have previously demonstrated that animals treated with the classic uncoupling agent 2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP) show significant protection against brain damage following striatal injections of the NMDA agonist quinolinic acid (QA). In an effort to elucidate the mechanism of neuroprotection, we have assessed the effects of DNP on several parameters of mitochondrial function caused by QA. The results presented herein demonstrate that treatment with *DNP attenuates QA-induced increases in mitochondrial Ca2+ levels and ROS formation and also improves mitochondrial respiration. Our findings indicate that DNP may confer protection against acute brain injury involving excitotoxic pathways by mechanisms that maintain mitochondrial function.*


----------



## dsbhaver (Mar 3, 2012)

Did a short 7 day cycle at 200mg a day, 300mg a day for the last 2 days.

Supplemented with vitamin c + e throughout the cycle and about 7 days after. Also had a high dose omega 3 and had green tea nearly every day and ate a lot of fruit.

I didn't get any fat loss while on at all. Actually put on weight. Then it's 2 weeks later and god damn, about 4 kills has just dropped off and I am looking leaner and leaner every day.

The only thing I am worried about is eye caterachs. I know this has been covered but I have bad eye sight already (my eye health is top notch though and I get regular eye check ups) is this the major risk with DNP usage? There are a few threads with a few young guys that got eye caterachs from two weeks of DNP?? Bit hard to believe when there is risks involved with clomid & Nolva has eye caterach side effects and risks but no one talks about those.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 3, 2012)

Only high dose Clomid has eye side effect's.  Like several days in a row of 100+.


----------



## dsbhaver (Mar 3, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Only high dose Clomid has eye side effect's.  Like several days in a row of 100+.



And long term users of nolvadex


----------



## the_anapolack (Mar 21, 2012)

eye catarcts were found in a SMALL percentage of women and back then many were just having eye problems due to blood sugar crashing which contrary to belief DOES happen......its happened to me many times......while on long term d i forget to eat and im dizzy......anyways when these "studies" or what passed as studies then you gotta remember drs were prescribing for yr round usage


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm to sure, to be honest. Either mid cycle or towards the end. Making the order next weekend most likely. So probably the week after that.




Very excited to see the results on somebody who's already very lean.  Keep us updated and stay safe!


----------

